# 2x2 Poll and New "Lan/Sheng" Mod



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 23, 2010)

The poll is quite simple; just vote for which
type of 2x2x2 that you like the most, or prefer
to use the most. If you feel like it, comment and
say why; I'm looking for the best 2x2x2 possible.

Second, I just tried a new mod for the hell of it,
and I found out how to make a better Eastsheen
out of a Lan Lan 2x2, and a Mini Dian-Sheng. All 
you need to do is replace the three Lan Lan
springs with three springs from the Mini-D, and
you'll find that the Lan Lan spins like a broken-
in Eastsheen. For tension, I set it at 2 turns
counter-clockwise from full-tightened. Have
fun with it, because you now own an Eastsheen
and a Lan Lan in one cube.


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

Firstly there is no poll, secondly this is an old mod called "arcalan"


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Firstly there is no poll, secondly this is an old mod called "arcalan"



Well, first of all, you have to submit the thread, and then you have to make the poll. Look again. And also, I didn't know about that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 23, 2010)

no maru. fail.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 23, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> no maru. fail.



+1


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 23, 2010)

Dammit... I can't change the polls... Curse you, abscent speedsolving.com post-post poll editing!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 23, 2010)

no one else likes es?


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 23, 2010)

I like es


----------



## raodkill (Jun 23, 2010)

for ure suggestion of using mini dian sheng springs, you can just use pen springs cut so that they are the same length 
more info here : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19593


----------



## splinteh (Jun 23, 2010)

Lan Lan feels GODLY. It's so smooth


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2010)

DS...?


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 23, 2010)

lanlan sucks ghost hand rules. end of story.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 23, 2010)

Shen shou


----------



## raodkill (Jun 23, 2010)

shenshou 2x2 = ghosthand 2x2


----------



## Truncator (Jun 23, 2010)

ES for life


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 23, 2010)

ES' good for glidding, very fast, but doesn't cut corner, almost at all

Lan Lan's is fairly good, and the price is unbeatable. Can cut corner about 1/4 of cubies. The color scheme is like Eastsheen, where it's a USA's but orange replaced by purple

Sheng Shou's has inner caps for all the corners, so if not lubed, it's hard to turn. but when it lubbed, the lube stays longer and the glidding is decent. Can cut corner about 1/4 of cubies. The color scheme is USA (no purple)

no coment for rubik's. the size is too small. Mine never be played...only for decoration in my puzzle collection shelf.

I never tried the Ghost Hand, so no comment for this either.

Dont wast your time on modding a 3x3x3 to a 2x2x2, there's plenty of brand that mass produced this same mechanisme.

Maru's (not included in the poll) is the heaviest (personally comment). You'll get a free lubricant (which I think, the best lubricant so far). After lube and a lil breaking in, this is my best 2x2x2 so far.

both lan lan and sheng shou only have 3 screws that can be adjusted, if the core broke, you have to buy new one
where maru has 6 screws that can be adjusted. If the core broke, you can simple can replace it with Maru, Cube4You or Guo Jia Alpha core and screws set.

Maru's also come in transparent base with transparent stickers. And the black / white base comes with bright orange stickers which helps me to find colors a lil bit faster.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 23, 2010)

raodkill said:


> shenshou 2x2 = ghosthand 2x2



fail


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 8, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> ES' good for glidding, very fast, but doesn't cut corner, almost at all
> 
> Lan Lan's is fairly good, and the price is unbeatable. Can cut corner about 1/4 of cubies. The color scheme is like Eastsheen, where it's a USA's but orange replaced by purple
> 
> ...



Wah, boleh coba marunya??
by the way, my lanlan is great. WhiteLynx have put back inner edges @ IC 2 times. Lanlan 2x2 Rocks, but i want to try maru.

Bumping old ones


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > shenshou 2x2 = ghosthand 2x2
> ...



why?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, and your mod sucks, it turns like an eastsheen because it can't cut corners for crap.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 8, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> lanlan sucks ghost hand rules. end of story.



+1


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 8, 2010)

I got a ghost hand today. Out of the box it felt like it was about to fall apart. After playing around with it a few minutes, it popped.
Never had any issues with my lanlan.
Ghosthand is faster when its loose, but... i dont like how it feels flimsy when its loose, and I definitely don't like it popping. When I tightened it, it became clearly worse than the lanlan.
So, lanlan for me.


----------

